# Newly diagnosed with Grave's and struggling with work/college



## Sangria Girl (May 20, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum so wanted to start by introducing myself - I was diagnosed with Grave's in March this year. I'm a 32 year old female - reasonably fit, enjoy the outdoors, full time job which I enjoy & am studying towards an MSc (no children yet, but would like to very soon)

In the months leading up to the diagnosis, probably from about September 2012 onwards I struggled with energy and motivation. I thought it was a case of the winter blues or I was just getting old! This also coincided with a stressful time for me - trying to move house (never did as ours never had much interest); a new job with more responsibility, trying to complete a post grad degree and a temporary separation from my husband (we are now back together)
I went to the doctors as I thought my IBS had exacerbated due to the stress - I was going to the loo 7-9 times a day & urinating frequently as well. I'd lost a stone in weight but thought it was just the IBS & going to the loo so much causing the weight drop.

I was a long distance runner & got frustrated with my slow progress with running - my pulse was very high & I got out of breath easily & started tripping over silly things like tree roots....I found working a struggle too - used to come home from work and sleep for 1-2 hours in the evening & then later in front of the TV, ironically my mind would race at night & I could never sleep in bed!

My performance at work and my course work also suffered. I never went to the Docs in 2012 as I thought at the time I was just going through a lack of motivation slump or I was just 'getting old' !!

To cut a really long story short, I finally got my diagnosis in March this year (the consultant suggested Grave's as I had bad eye irritation & also have Vitillio & Raynaud's), i've been on Carbimazole for several weeks.

I'm feeling much better but the damage has already been done - i've screwed up a lot in work the past 6 months, made too many mistakes & have struggled to complete my MSc project. I'd like to ask for an extension and to explain my problems in work, but am worried about not being taking seriously. My dissertation is due in 3 weeks time & it is a mess. I just cant seem to focus/concentrate to complete any of it properly. I am getting worried now and not sure what to do - should I tell them about the Graves, or am I just trying to make an excuse for my lack of concentration and laziness (I seem to have the attention span of a 5 year old!)

Thanks for reading this & apologies for long post -I've found from experience people (colleagues, tutor) arent that understanding when I mention my thyroid problems and struggling to complete things or concentrate - they always mention 'oh it must be lovely to lose that weight - wish I was as slim as you' and dont seem to really appreciate it is a proper illness, not me being bone idle!

Thank you in advance for any help/advice & thank you for reading this. I really appreciate it.
Michelle


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sangria Girl said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum so wanted to start by introducing myself - I was diagnosed with Grave's in March this year. I'm a 32 year old female - reasonably fit, enjoy the outdoors, full time job which I enjoy & am studying towards an MSc (no children yet, but would like to very soon)
> 
> In the months leading up to the diagnosis, probably from about September 2012 onwards I struggled with energy and motivation. I thought it was a case of the winter blues or I was just getting old! This also coincided with a stressful time for me - trying to move house (never did as ours never had much interest); a new job with more responsibility, trying to complete a post grad degree and a temporary separation from my husband (we are now back together)
> ...


Are you seeing an Ophthalmologist for treatment of your eyes?

Graves' is devastating in that it changes one's personality, you cannot focus, there is rage and resentment and the whole gamut of emotions.

Can you request a "stay" for your dissertation based on your medical records?

Graves' also is very hard on relationships.

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://gravesdiseasetimbennie.com/ghdsection3of4part2.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/


----------

